

Are Night Shifts Killing Me? - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33638905

======
techsupporter
I work nights in IT and have done so for many years (more than a decade). It's
finally begun to take its toll, especially since I have to move my sleep
schedule around on my weekend to be able to do anything with my spouse, kid,
or friends. For the past several weeks, I was working an afternoon/evening
schedule instead of my usual overnight one and the sleep difference has been
amazing. Even though I really like working nights--no managers around, slower
pace, lights can be off in the ops bay--I'm probably going to switch shifts.

It surprised me how much different my sleeping was even after doing this for
more than 10 years. You'd think, or I thought, that my sleep cycle would be
adjusted by now but it wasn't. When I needed to go to bed at 2am to get up at
11am and be off to work for these past few weeks, no problem at all. No
fatigue, no rolling around half-awake for an hour in the middle of my sleep,
nothing.

The point that really hit me was about eating in the middle of the night, even
when shift workers are supposed to be awake. I have a horrible diet, mostly
McDonald's and whatever I bring from home since there's nothing open for food,
and that struck hard that the consequences of this are even worse on my
current shift.

~~~
s73v3r
Wouldn't bringing food from home fix the diet issue, as you're presumably
cooking your own food?

------
teddyuk
I am really interested in sleep habits / performance as I often struggle to
get to sleep and get up at 5:30-6 (mostly work but also kids!).

I personally find that if I meditate for at least 20 mins it is as if I have
slept 8 hours, otherwise I am tired and useless.

~~~
JabavuAdams
I find that getting up with the kids is no problem if I go to bed at 10-10:30
and use my CPAP machine (sleep apnea). This was rather difficult for me to do
consistently in the past, but recent health issues have made it non-
negotiable. I've cancelled all contract work, and am retraining myself to
always answer the question "should I stay up a bit longer to do X?" with "No.
Go to sleep, and deal with the consequences tomorrow."

------
nathan_f77
I've been living in Thailand while I work on a startup, and the rest of my
team lives in the US. I've been trying to maintain some overlap with US
timezones, which means regularly staying up until 3 or 4 in the morning. I try
to get at least 8 hours of sleep and don't set an alarm, but now this article
has got me worried about the long term effects.

It's often difficult to stick to my schedule. Sometimes I can get very
focussed on my work, and I look out the window to see that the sun has already
come up. It only takes one mistake like this to throw out my schedule for the
whole week, and I have insomnia if I try to fall asleep at the usual time.
Often the only way to fix it is by forcing myself to wake up very early, so
that I'm tired enough to fall asleep the next night.

So this article has been pretty eye-opening for me, and I'll be monitoring my
routine more closely now.

~~~
peteretep
What's the point of living in Thailand if you're working during key
socialization periods?

~~~
nathan_f77
I usually work during the afternoon, then have a long break in the evening
when my wife comes home from her English teaching job. We have dinner, hang
out with friends, then I continue working later on at night.

We also live in a really small town in the middle of nowhere. We have a couple
of nice restaurants, but the nearest city with a mall is 1.5 hours away by
bus. It's very peaceful, though. The cost of living is also extremely low, to
the point where 2 or 3 weeks of consulting work would cover a year of rent and
food. So it's the perfect way to bootstrap a startup, I think.

~~~
peteretep
Makes sense. Hit me up if you come down to Bangkok - my wife is a teacher
also.

------
mikeyouse
While at unversity, I worked at a hospital in the pharmacy, often covering the
3rd shift (11pm to 7am). There were a number of employees who had worked 3rd
shift for decades and as a running joke, they kept a bulletin board with every
single study that showed the negative health impacts of night shifts --
literally dozens of scholarly articles about what they were doing to
themselves.

The hospital maintained a decent premium (~15% IIRC) for night shift hours,
but it was clear to the employees that they were making a tradeoff on their
health to work at night. It's a tough problem since sick people don't wait for
regular hours to crash or require care, so _someone_ needs to be there. Maybe
better coverage from split shifts?

------
danj565
As a former Nuclear Ops Engineer I used to rotate 12 hour shifts on a weekly
basis.. Days, mids, and grave all in one month. We were paid very well, but I
would get at least a head cold every week. I soon realized that nuclear
operation is not worth my health. I quit my job and entered the IT / Start up
world making much less… Even though I work more hours than before, the
rotating schedule is gone and being sick is now a rare occurrence! The move
was one of the best decisions I ever made and I love this article because it
confirmed that decision I made so many years ago.

------
sevensor
Does the article have different wording for U.S. readers? I'm curious, because
I'm not used to the BBC referring to large vehicles used for hauling as
"trucks" rather than "lorries".

~~~
philbarr
I'm from the UK and would be happy with either "trucks" or "lorries".

~~~
sevensor
Interesting --- I had been under the impression that British speakers of
English didn't use the word "truck" for this purpose. Thanks for correcting a
misperception!

------
ninjakeyboard
see also
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-16964783](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-16964783)

------
elipsey
Yes.

I tested this on myself (n=1), and I am convinced that it's super bad for you.

I had a graveyard shift job for a while in college, which alternated with
swing shifts from 3pm till midnight a day or two each week, so I was not
allowed to have a consistent sleep cycle. I taped aluminum foil over my
bedroom windows and wore earplugs so I could sleep at any hour. I lived at a
high latitude, about 60, in a city that received about 100 inches of rain per
year.

During that winter I literally did not see the sun for several months. On many
days I would try desperately to get out of bed before the sun sunk behind the
mountains in the early afternoon, but I was constantly sleep deprived and I
lacked the willpower. Every afternoon was a bitter disappointment when I slept
through sunset, and in the morning between a graveyard shift that ended at 7am
or later, and a swing that started at 3pm, insomnia would segue into panic as
I watched the clock tick past 10 and 11 am, and thought of my next shift
starting in 4 hours. At that point I would be reduced to drinking and/or
"borrowing" some pills from a friend, setting three alarm clocks, and showing
up with a hangover, which was bad for productivity, but less debilitating then
no sleep at all.

It was generally understood that graveyard shift guys got a little more slack
about being late now and then, but calling in "sick" for a whole shift was not
tolerated. My boss kept telling me that he would put me on full time
graveyard, and stop making me cover day shifts (and also take me off the
“training wage”) any day now, but the day never came.

I gained 20 pounds in 9 mounts. I became profoundly addicted to nicotine
patches because I didn't have time to smoke, and didn't have the willpower or
lifestyle health to quit. But the most pernicious effects were on my judgment,
mood, and executive abilities. It's almost impossible to create and execute
long term plans when you are exhausted all the time, can't think clearly and
all of the will power you can muster is devoted to not over-sleeping through
your obligations. I was a full time student at the beginning of this, with the
intention of completing a CS degree but I had trouble focusing on the work.

As I write this now, it sounds melodramatic, but I thought at the time that it
wasn't a big deal and I just needed to “tough it out” to work my way through
college. In retrospect, I can see that routine insomnia and panic are not
normal, that I made all kinds of bizarrely bad decisions that I only noticed
later, and did a shitty job at school. It was only possible to sustain that
lifestyle because I lived with my parents, who took care of all the household
responsibilities while I was at work or school or sleeping through alarms, and
because I mortgaged my health.

Finally, when it came time to register for a fall semester my boss put off a
conversation about scheduling for so long that I registered for a full load of
day classes without his permission rather than miss the registration deadline.
I showed him my schedule and told him that if he couldn't accommodate it and
also stop putting me on graveyard shifts, I would have to look for work
somewhere else. He relented, rather than fire me. After that, I quit nicotine,
started running, lost 30 pounds, and started spending more time outside. It
almost seemed easy once I was sleeping 8 hours every night (Ok, except for
quitting nicotine). I also started noticing all the bad decisions I had made
once I could think clearly enough not to put off hard problems.

I think if I had been 53 instead of 23 it might have actually killed me. Just
don't do it.

If you do it anyway, please be realistic by discounting your wage against harm
to your health and judgment, and to your future earnings. For example, I set
back my college career by doing this. Insist on a consistent schedule, and
don't be afraid to threaten to quit to get it. It doesn't need to be a bluff
because the opportunity cost of not sleeping is so high; your net wealth will
probably increase either way in the long run, even if you do get fired.

Also I think the harm can be partly remediated with a gym membership. If you
can't exercise outside during daylight, this is far better then nothing. Sleep
deprivation is shown to cause weight gain and to have a detrimental effect on
mood, so exercise is a good way to partially compensate, but it's sort of a
chicken and egg kind of problem because adequate sleep and a consistent sleep
rhythm are prerequisites to exercise, at least for me. I tried to do it
without those preconditions, but I lacked the willpower to consistently
exercise while exhausted.

Ultimately, I would not consider night shifts again unless I were guaranteed
1) a near term end date, 2) a consistent schedule, and 3) a VERY large wage
premium that served a life changing goal.

------
anon4
An interesting case where Betterridge's Law of Headlines doesn't hold true.

